# Chopin black keys



## Princess12

Please could someone advise on bars 8 and 84 and 85 of this piece. Firstly is a cadence present of any type in bar 8? Secondly does the piece end on a perfect cadence. Thankyou.


----------



## Torkelburger

Link/url? or pdf?


----------



## Torkelburger

I found it. Yes bar 8 is the end of the consequent phrase (bars 5-8) that complete the opening period (bars 1-8). I would call it a half cadence since it ends on the V of vi and is preceded by ii. Yes, you could say it ends in a PAC (perfect authentic cadence) as there are a series of root position V and I chords alternating and then the I chord is drawn out with filigree until it ends on a tripled root.


----------



## Princess12

Thankyou so much, most helpful. This was what I suspected but needed another point of view. Again thankyou and for your time.


----------

